# Refinish over Rexthane?



## kkorona (12 mo ago)

Hi,

A couple years ago I gutted and rehabbed an old building and converted it into a large commercial kitchen for my wife's business. I had a new concrete slab poured over the old one (mostly to raise the level relative to the outside).

Then I hired a local concrete refinisher to put an epoxy finish. He grinded it, then put the epoxy. The finish was covered with white blotches all over and I was very unhappy. He used Sherwin Williams epoxy (I don't have the details on the exact product). The contractor bailed out (after getting his $5000). I contacted SW on what I could do. They recommended Rexthane over the epoxy. I applied it myself over the epoxy and it looked great. However after just a couple days of use it became so slippery it was dangerously unwalkable. That first coat included some SW additive (again, I don't remember the name) that was supposed to add grip to the final finish. It was some kind of dry powder but clearly it didn't work well.

So having a dangerous situation, I decided to refinish again with another coat of rexthane but this time, I added sand to it. You might call this an amateurish hack, but it worked wonderfully. Non-slip, cleanable, and it has lasted several years with super heavy use. I've been very pleased with it.

But now, a lot of the sand is worn away, and again it gets slippery very easily, so I want to refinish it.

One choice it to use Rexthane again. But having a limited amount of time before the kitchen is back in use I'm afraid the off-gassing will last too long. Also, I just looked up Rexthane on the SW website and it says it is $433/gallon. OMG that's so expensive I thought it was a misprint.

So is there another choice on what I can use? I'm very satisfied with Rexthane. It is unbelievably durable and held the anti-slip sand very well for a long time.

Another downside to using Rexthane is that (I was told) once you open the can, you must use it all. Can't be closed and used at a later time. I want to refinish small areas of the floor at one time, so I'll use only a small part of a gallon (the smallest size Rexthane comes in.

Any ideas on what else I can use?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

